# Ecouteur apple - Volume très faible



## Genki09 (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Voila je remarque maintenant que mes écouteurs que j'ai eu avec l'iPhone 4s (pas les earpods) sont "défectueux"

Je m'explique, quand je suis dans la rue en train d'écouter la radio sur l'iPhone, le bruit des voitures, des travaux et l'ambiance générale, est bien plus fort que le son des écouteurs qui pourtant sont au volume maximum (sonnerie - écouteur - musique à 100% donc non, ce n'est pas parce que le son sonnerie est différent du son musique, tout est au max )

Je trouve ça bizarre, car c'est pas venu d'un coup, ça s'est fait progressivement cette diminution de volume, avant je n'avais pas ce probleme, mais maintnant, je m'en rend compte :mouais:

Donc, pour m'assurer que c'était bien les écouteurs et non l'iPhone, j'ai pris des autres écouteurs Apple (d'iPod nano non earpods, donc les mêmes sans le micro).

Et là où le volume se trouve à 100% avec le mien, pour le MEME VOLUME, je suis à 50% sur ceux iPod, et quand j'augmente à 100% ceux de l'iPod alors là niquel, je m'explose les oreilles

Il est évident que mes écouteurs ont un problème, du fait que le volume soit à 50% de ses décibels alors qu'il affiche 100% sur l'iphone

Comment faire pour "reset" ça, où je sais pas trop :/
Le cable n'est pas défectueux, mais là je sais pu quoi faire, ça devient très génant

Merci


----------



## Genki09 (2 Décembre 2012)

up


----------



## nikomimi (2 Décembre 2012)

Est-ce que les 2 écouteurs marchent ou bien il y en a 1 sur les 2 qui ne sort plus aucuns son ? Sa peut venir de là cette effet sonore je pense.

As tu tendance à écouter ta musique super forte même avant ce probléme ? Les écouteurs d'Apple n'aime pas trop du son trop lourd.


----------



## Genki09 (2 Décembre 2012)

Les deux marchent, oui j'écoute fort la musique, quand j'entends pas quoi :/


----------



## Genki09 (4 Décembre 2012)

up


----------



## bheurter (17 Avril 2013)

Up. Même problème (et je n'écoute pas le son à fond)
Mais auparavant, dans la gare, avec les écouteurs, j'entendais la musique.  Désormais, le son ambiant est plus fort que le son venant des écouteurs...

avec des écouteurs non apple, ça fonctionne mieux.

Une idée ?  J'aimerais autant ne pas jeter les écouteurs apple qui n'ont à priori, aucun dégât apparent.


----------



## nikomimi (18 Avril 2013)

Qu'entends-tu par sa fonctionne mieux avec des écouteurs non Apple ? Le volume est légèrement plus fort mais toujours pas normal, ou alors volume normale ?

Et tous mes écouteurs qui ont rendu l'âme n'ont jamais eu de dégât apparent, donc sa ne veut pas dire grand chose.


----------



## pcnum (28 Juillet 2017)

Je pense qu'on doit etre en droit d'écouter fort quand on en a envie et faible quand on en a envie. On devrait être en droit de faire ce qu'on veut de ses oreilles aussi sans que ma société de consommation décide à notre place !. 
Lorsque j'écoute sur mon imac de la musique le son est faible même à fond


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juillet 2017)

pcnum a dit:


> Je pense qu'on doit etre en droit d'écouter fort quand on en a envie et faible quand on en a envie. On devrait être en droit de faire ce qu'on veut de ses oreilles aussi sans que ma société de consommation décide à notre place !.
> Lorsque j'écoute sur mon imac de la musique le son est faible même à fond



Parfaitement d'accord. Même si ce n'est pas trop le sujet ici.

Néanmoins, tu ne viendras pas réclamer un remboursement de la sécu quand tu seras obligé de porter des prothèses auditives.

Les dommages occasionnés à l'oreille sont irréversibles. La réglementation pour les écouteurs et les recommandations d'usage sont là pour protéger et informer le consommateur.

On ne devrait pas rester plus d'une heure et demi en continue avec des écouteurs ou un casque. On ne devrait pas être capable d'entendre la musique que tu écoutes au casque simplement en passant à côté de toi.

Il y a vingt-cinq ans, l'armée avait déjà signalé les problème auditifs détectés chez les jeunes qui passaient leurs "trois jours", la génération "walkman". Après on a eu la génération "iPod", la génération "iPhone", sans oublier la mode des sportifs aux casques collés aux oreilles en permanence.

J'aime la musique. C'est pour cela que je prends soin de mes oreilles. Après, tu fais comme tu veux.

http://inpes.santepubliquefrance.fr/70000/dp/08/dp081023.pdf


----------

